# Accordance is Now Available for Windows/ PC



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2013)

Just as an FYI

Accordance for Windows Just Released



> Today is a great day to be a PC user, because Accordance is now available natively on Windows! It’s true, after 20 years of history on Mac we are pleased to announce Accordance for Windows. The release version is Accordance 10.3 and it includes all of the new features that were simultaneously released today in Accordance 10.3 for Mac. You can learn about those new features on our New Features in 10.3 page.
> 
> All Accordance 10 collections include a universal license that covers up to five personal Mac, Windows, and iOS devices. So, if you are a pastor who uses a Mac at home and a Windows PC at the church, you only need one Accordance 10 license to cover both devices. This also means that if you already own an Accordance 10 collection for Mac, you can download Accordance 10 for Windows right now at no additional cost!
> 
> To learn more, be sure to check out our new Accordance for Windows page, where you'll find a new Windows video and an FAQ.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Very interesting. I've already heard great things about Accordance but was not a Mac man.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2013)

I downloaded the free demo and liked what I saw. I have never used any of the major three (Logos, Accordance, and Bibleworks) so I do not have much to go on.


----------



## ClayPot (Oct 4, 2013)

At least for the Mac, Accordance is hands down the best software. It's extremely fast, elegant, and powerful. It doesn't have as many resources as Logos, but it still has a lot of valuable resources that would work for most pastors. I haven't used the Windows one yet (I'd have to upgrade from my old version of Accordance), but I expect it will be just about as good, pending working out bugs and things.


----------

